# Raised my hand in class



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Yesterday in my Women's Studies group we were discussing a article about abortion and my teacher was trying to recall the name of a movie, which I knew (_Vera Drake_), but everyone was like "Oh yeah! I know..." So I just stuck my arm in the air and my teacher called on me and I said the title for them. Then she just asked me if I would recommend it, and I said "Yeah, it was good."

The class before I was talking with my teacher how leading class discussion (she wants everyone to do this eventually) would be difficult for me and she was quite nice about it. She also asked if I didn't want her to call on me. But she also said if I ever wanted to say anything to just raise my hand and no one would have anything negative to say regardless.

I'm hoping to offer my opinion about one of the articles soon. This was just a starter. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

All right, Sheri! :boogie :boogie :boogie!
See, you can do it!
If anything, you can use the "threat of being singled out" into keeping up with your studies! :yes


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

That's great Sheri!! Keep up the good work :yay :yay :yay It's also cool your teacher didn't ask "well what was good about it?" I hate teachers like that lol.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I said it before and I'll say it again.. you rock!!


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

good job. the more you contribute the easier it will become. the hardest part is doing it the first few times


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Congratulations! And good luck with doing it again and again. 


And that reminds me - I have to finish watching Vera Drake this weekend!


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

I liked Vera Drake. Pretty interesting movie btw. 

Kinda felt sorry for the old lady...


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

shwin said:


> Nice! Did you tell her you had SA specifically?


No I didn't, I find long explanations make things too complicated. If she had asked for specifics I would have told her.

Thanks everyone!


----------

